# Today is Peeves Birthday!



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Peeves!!

Just one more reason why I must eat cake today! I'll celebrate anyone's birthday for a piece of cake! And I'll celebrate it twice for a piece of pie!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Peeves!!! You are such a handsome boy!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy birthday Peeves. Love hearing about all your adventures!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Peeves


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Peeves!

Woof, woof, barkbark, woof! (That's a birthday wish from Fletcher to Peeves.)


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)




----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday gorgeous boy!!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey - Peeves and Dixie share their special day! Our amazing girl is a year today!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday Peeves!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Sweetie!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday Peeves!!!! We love you!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Beaches said:


> Hey - Peeves and Dixie share their special day! Our amazing girl is a year today!



Happy birthday Dixie! What a big girl you are now!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Peeves!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Dixie!

I had a dog named Dixie when I was growing up.... In honor of The nurse on the show Emergency! We had a GSD named.... Roy, too!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

happy birthdy, peeves: arty:arty2::cake: -- and for the adults: :drink:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:musical-note: Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear PEEVES
Happy Birthday to YOU! :musical-note: 



resent::birthday:resent:

:love2: 

MOLLY


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Peeves!!!!!!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Peeves! Now we just need to convince your mom to post up a big glorious picture of you for us to ooooh and ahhhh over.  Its been awhile since I've seen a shot of just you up close! 

Hope you all had a wonderful day!

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yay Peeves! Have a piece of cake for me!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Peeves. I bet it seems like only yesterday that they brought you home and wondered if you would ever grow into your big German Shepherd ears. Good boy for protecting those chicklets!


----------



## SPGem (Jul 28, 2014)

Awwww, Happy Birthday, Peeves! Your life has so much reason to celebrate!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Happy birthday!!! ????


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy belated birthday Peeves!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Belated birthday wishes Peeves! You are a very good dog! Cheers to many more!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Peeves, who saved the day! (btw, I can hear a children's story in there somewhere! )


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So I tried to get a nice pic of the birthday boy this morning since I had extra time and he pulled a Lily (Garbo) routine on me. This is the only picture he let me get before he decided to go in the house. It is supposed to rain tomorrow and Thursday, so I probably won't get a another good chance until the end of the week, but here you go.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a handsome boy! Love his rich color. Happy Birthday sorry its a day late!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

AngelAviary said:


> What a handsome boy! Love his rich color. Happy Birthday sorry its a day late!


The coloring on european line dogs is very beautiful. You definitely call them black and red rather than black and tan. I will have to get a better shot of his head which is a really big blocky head since he is intact.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

He is such a looker, and you can tell he's made for working, what beautiful lines, and coloring, super impressive! Thanks so much for the big pic of your wonderful boy, hope he had a great birthday. 

Dan & Quinn


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy birthday big guy!!! hope you got lots of treats today


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> So he isn't a poodle, but he is an honorary PF'er because he is Lily's brother and he saved the chickens from a cat on Friday! Peeves is 6 years old today. Happy day my big boy! I wish I could have been at home with you today, but mom had too many classes today.


I missed this thread yesterday. Happy belated birthday Peeves, and good work on saving the chickens. Hugs and cookies.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is another picture of Peeves. I was trying to get both dogs to cooperate with some picture taking today, but wasn't too successful I will try to enlist BF to help tomorrow when we are both off from work.

We almost left this poor boy outside by himself last night! BF went to take garbage out and Peeves went with him. He had gone off in the yard when BF came back in and when I locked up and closed down in the kitchen I had no idea he was outside. About 30-45 minutes later we were lying in bed watching TV and talking about the dogs. I asked if Peeves was on his bed, answer no, not in the living room either. He was standing near the door all by himself being quiet and I am sure wondering why we had forgotten about him being out. He forgives easily though.

Here also one of Lily.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Here is another picture of Peeves. I was trying to get both dogs to cooperate with some picture taking today, but wasn't too successful I will try to enlist BF to help tomorrow when we are both off from work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We've been there before! Now we have a head count to be sure everyone is accounted for before we change activities. It is more important with the cats because they will try to sneak out past you when you open the door. I swear we are the crazy family doing the "pet check" like 50 times a day! Haha. The good thing is that we've managed to teach the cats to come when called which makes hunting "missing" cats much easier! 

(My cats are not allowed outside except in their enclosed catio.)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

itzmeigh said:


> We've been there before! Now we have a head count to be sure everyone is accounted for before we change activities. It is more important with the cats because they will try to sneak out past you when you open the door. I swear we are the crazy family doing the "pet check" like 50 times a day! Haha. The good thing is that we've managed to teach the cats to come when called which makes hunting "missing" cats much easier!
> 
> (*My cats are not allowed outside except in their enclosed catio.*)


I think it is great that you have found a safe way to let your cats have outdoor time that protects them and the wildlife that is in and around your yard.

Sadly there is a very poorly managed feral cat colony centered on the home across the street from me. None of the queens are spayed. None of them seems to get any medical care. In the time I have been here several have been killed by cars and a neighbor poisoned a bunch of them one year. The landscaper's crew found bodies all over under bushes throughout the neighborhood.

I have always had a couple of these cats hunt at my bird feeders when I have them active. It always has bothered me to find evidence that they have been successful, but now there is one that is way too interested in my chickens. Peeves chased it off a couple of weeks ago and I haven't seen it since, but I did trap and release the same cat a couple of weeks before that. The next time I find it in my trap I will take it to the town shelter and have it put down. I will tell them it is a stray that has had three strikes with respect to wanting to kill my ladies.


----------

